# Which layout design software?



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

Guys

I'm currently researching the various model railway design software packages that are available. Personally I use XtrackCad, and I also have a copy of SCARM. What do other people use?

What is your favourite and why?
What have you tried and rejected and why?
What would you like from these products but don't currently get? 
If you could wave the layout design magic wand, what would you have?


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

I'm using SCARM and like it a lot. I also used Right Track in the past which was made by Atlas but it only had a library of their parts. It doesn't even compare to SCARM though.

I haven't tried any other products and likely never will unless I design a new layout down the road and even then I'd likely stick with SCARM


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

SCARM is great and you can't beat the price (FREE), but there is a bit of a learning curve. For absolute ease of use Anyrail is my top pick, and you can get the trial version for free.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I used Scarm and RR-Track I felt both were easy to use. The RR-Track wasnt free but was easy to learn and has alot of different scales and tracks for you to use.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

ALL programs have a learning curve. I personally use ANYRAIL.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

What is your favourite and why?
I'm torn between Scarm and XtrackCad. I like the 3D of Scarm but prefer the more CAD like drawing of XtrackCad.
What have you tried and rejected and why?
Anyrail because the free version didn't give enough track and I don't want to buy something that I can get for free. I found CadRail to be a little too difficult to get started in even though I have a pretty good background in Autocad and Sketchup.
What would you like from these products but don't currently get? 
I'd like Scarm to act more like XtrackCad with the ability to run trains, add dimensions and export to something easily importable to sketchup for designing my benches.
If you could wave the layout design magic wand, what would you have? 3D, running/testing trains, good benchwork design and the ability to just draw lines and curves by typing in radii and lengths like AutoCad and Sketchup. After the lines are drawn, press a button and the tracks and turnouts appear.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been playing with anyrail but refuse to buy the full version. It's so expensive you could buy half the track you need from ebay for a 4X8 for the price of the full version.




2003 FX Lowrider
President, V-Twin Cruisers MC Springfield Ohio Chapter
Patriot Guard Rider 163818


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I use any rail. I like it but It needs 3D! That is the one thing that I do not like.


----------

